# Oil and Gas again



## bugsnbrowtinesm (Aug 1, 2013)

According to anglers of the ausable, it looks like the holy waters are under the threat of some oil and gas drilling again. Most of the leasing was done by a Canadian company -Encana- 

If you've never wet your flyline on the holy waters it should definitely be on your "to-do" list. Though the lands have already been leased they have not been finalized and will not be until December12th. Write a letter, or send an email. We have to protect arguably the best section of blue ribbon trout stream in the state.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Found this thread about it in the "Cold Water" forums. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=487912&highlight=holy


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

https://vimeo.com/81287261

If it happens, it's a slippery slope...


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You have to give it to those Canadians, they know our politicians are for sale and those same sleazy politicians will sell our country cheap enough that the Canadians can't help but to find new areas of the U.S.A. to exploit.
Between the whoring of Bristol Bay, the sludge filled pipeline they want to drape across the U.S.A., the Enbridge spill in Kalamazoo and more, when will GovCo see the light and put a stop to this rape of our resources?
Our kids and their kids are going to hate us.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Jackster1 said:


> You have to give it to those Canadians, they know our politicians are for sale and those same sleazy politicians will sell our country cheap enough that the Canadians can't help but to find new areas of the U.S.A. to exploit.
> Between the whoring of Bristol Bay, the sludge filled pipeline they want to drape across the U.S.A., the Enbridge spill in Kalamazoo and more, when will GovCo see the light and put a stop to this rape of our resources?
> Our kids and their kids are going to hate us.


Probably when we stop consuming more gas and oil than every other country in the world. Let's all stay home. You go first.


----------



## bugsnbrowtinesm (Aug 1, 2013)

there is plenty of places to drill. Why would you have to drill along some of the best trout fishing in the US. I understand that nobody would want oil wells and all that jazz on their land so if they move it they are just gonna piss off somebody else, but i love the holy waters so i gotta say im ok with that lol :lol:


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I can see this being an interesting fight between the fly fishing groups, and the oil companies, will be quite a show. There is no one that I know that wants to see ANY body of water destroyed by these projects, but at some point, wouldn't the EPA get involved in this? Environmental groups, EPA, Trout Unlimited, and others, will certainly band together on this one. With that type of clout, I would think the pockets are pretty deep on both sides, and I will come down to who can stick it out the longest, as are most of legal nature.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Fishndude said:


> Probably when we stop consuming more gas and oil than every other country in the world. Let's all stay home. You go first.


I am staying home more and I'm willing to bet you are too. Gas prices have that effect on some people.  
Not to worry... Red China will soon be consuming more of lots of stuff besides our jobs; oil is a biggie.
At one time we had the leaders who would come up with a viable alternative to burning decomposing dinosaurs. Since business has changed so much we're stuck using 100 year old technology but at least we still have oil to produce right here. We are among the very top oil producers in the world and growing. Too bad for us that gas prices don't reflect that.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_oil_production[/URL]


----------

